# Toma USB para coche



## estrunchen (Mar 30, 2006)

Hola; a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano. Quiero convertir un cable USB que tiene toma de mechero en un extremo, para conectarlo directamente al coche, evitando tener cables de por medio y evitando condenar la toma de mechero.
¿Alguien sabe cómo hacerlo?¿Puedo conectarlo a la toma de batería de la radio, por ejemplo?
HAbría algún adaptador que permita conectarlo a algún jack o clavija estándar?

Gracias!  
Pablo


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 30, 2006)

Por mechero entiendo que es con lo que se prenden los cigarrillos ¿no?
El cable tiene un extremo USB A/B macho de 5v y un extremo "mechero" macho de 12v
El cable no lo quiero cortar porque en su interior debe tener un reductor de voltaje de 12 a 5.
Se me ocurren 2 soluciones:
a) Compras un "mechero" hembra estándar y lo pones en el tablero de tu coche donde te plasca y haya lugar.
b) Compras un auto nuevo que de serie viene con 2 tomas "mechero".


----------



## estrunchen (Mar 31, 2006)

Nilfred, ¿tu eres normalmente así de brillante o sólo en público para impresionar?
Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 2, 2006)

Cuando respondo trato de no responderte a ti solo, sino a todo el foro.
La gente de Argentina por ejemplo prende sus cigarrillos con un "encendedor" Como no se de donde eres me cuesta imaginar que cornos será un "mechero" cosa que para ti ha de ser algo cotidiano y das por sobreentendido que todo el mundo sabe lo que es.
Y ahora se me ocurre una 3ra solución:
c) Compras un cable Y estándar con 2 "mechero" hembra y 1 macho.

Respecto a la última pregunta (OFF TOPIC) Normalmente en público soy brillante y en privado paso a ser pedante.

No me quedó claro si resultó útil mi respuesta.


----------

